# La. Mom Says Pet Ferret Ate Baby's Toes



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*La. Mom Says Pet Ferret Ate Baby's Toes*
_Louisiana Mother Says Pet Ferret, Not Pit Bull Pup, Gnawed Off Baby's Toes As Parents Slept_
The Associated Press

BENTON, La. - A woman jailed after four of her infant daughter's toes were gnawed off says the family's pet ferret did it, not their pit bull pup as police had said. But her husband blames the dog, a city official said.

"The way the bite marks were on her foot, the ferret being out of its cage, I knew it wasn't the dog," Mary Hansche told KTBS-TV on Tuesday.

The month-old girl was injured Dec. 10 as Hansche, 22, and her husband, Christopher Hansche, 26, slept; they woke up when they heard her crying. The parents were jailed in lieu of $50,000 bond each, booked with child desertion and criminal negligence.

The husband had blamed the dog and told police the ferret had been in its cage all night, Bossier City spokesman Mark Natale said Wednesday.
The charges wouldn't change regardless of which pet was involved, Natale said, because the baby "was injured by an animal while in the custody of the parents." The girl has been released from the hospital and is in state custody.

Attorney Pam Smart said she is waiting for results of a hair analysis to back up the couple's statement that they were not using drugs, calling the case a "very unfortunate accident."

Copyright 2006 The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed.

Copyright © 2006 ABC News Internet Ventures


Either way, can we hang these parents?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I'll bring the ropes...


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Trash, trash, trash... He and she should both be sterilized so that they don't further muddy the gene pool and have more kids that they will ostensibly neglect. The animals should be taken out of their custody as well...they'd probably have a better chance out on the street than with these two irresponsible morons.


----------

